

SQL Joins - Types of Joins in SQL - digitalsol
http://www.developingthefuture.net/types-of-joins-in-sql/

======
flatfilefan
There is a nice pattern if you look for rows in the table "a" that are outside
of the intersect. "select a.* from a left outer join b on a.id=b.id where
b.other_column is null" Quite often it works much faster than using "minus"
operation.

